# tt and tts 1/4 miles times.



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

what are tt-tts running in the 1/4 miles wih all the bolts on. Thanks guys post you times if u have.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Havent timed it myself but have read a stage II TTS runs consistantly under 4.5 (ie: 4.3)


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> what are tt-tts running in the 1/4 miles wih all the bolts on. Thanks guys post you times if u have.


Alva has some nice 1/4 mile times, but all I have done is work on my 0-60 times. I've turned 3.9 consistently in an APR STG3 TTS and with a new set of grippy tires and now the STG3 HPA DSG tune I think 3.7 could be possible.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like you guys are talking about 0-60 times i looking for 1/4 mile drag strips times. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> looks like you guys are talking about 0-60 times i looking for 1/4 mile drag strips times. :thumbup:


I figured you may or may not have found this thread below while searching, but our man Alva has done the most work getting his 1/4 Mile times down. Check out his thread as there is solid info in here:

*[Alvas 1/4 Mile times and build]*


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

wow just read the whole thing i really want a tts that is one awesome car, and for stock turbo those times are crazy good. :thumbup:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Blu--Pearl said:


> wow just read the whole thing i really want a tts that is one awesome car, and for stock turbo those times are crazy good. :thumbup:


Yeah, Alva is the man. I hope he stops by here more often as hes a cool dude with a different perspective on tuning these cars.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Alva is the man. Thanks to him I was able to get the drag technique down.. [email protected] and 4.0 0-60 baby!


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

I total want a tts, its real nice seeing these cars run this hard on stock turbo and just bolt on. I would love to see one of these cars hit 11.9 with bolt ons and stock turbo. If you could get the whp around 340-350 i think it can be done. If i had a tts i would go as far as modding the stock turbo. I would pick up a spare turbo send it to COMP TURBO and have them fit a billet wheel and clip the exhaut wheel for a lil more flow and that should deff put the tts with all bolts on at around 350-360whp maybe a lil more. Ummm maybe something for me to work towards in the future. Good job to all the guys that showed the tts can run with some of the big boys.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is mine.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

i take it this is all stock. not to bad launch a lil harder, cut a 1.9 or 2.0 and you would be low 13's maybe a 12.9 never know.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

That is APR stg 1


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone else.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

no one else going to the track its starting to get cold. :thumbup: sorry i meant cool im still in FL.


----------



## Blu--Pearl (Mar 31, 2008)

go to the track people its getting cooler :thumbup: lets see some times


----------

